# devel/kBuild-devel (req. for VirtualBox)



## bbzz (Apr 27, 2012)

Fails as such:

```
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Extracting for kBuild-devel-0.1.9998
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for kBuild-0.1.9998-src.tar.gz.
===>  Patching for kBuild-devel-0.1.9998
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for kBuild-devel-0.1.9998
/usr/bin/sed -i.bak -e '11269d;11274d' /usr/ports/devel/kBuild-devel/work/kBuild-0.1.9998/src/sed/configure
/usr/bin/sed -i.bak -e 's|%%LOCALBASE%%|/usr/local|g' /usr/ports/devel/kBuild-devel/work/kBuild-0.1.9998/Config.kmk
===>   kBuild-devel-0.1.9998 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/flex - found
===>   kBuild-devel-0.1.9998 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   kBuild-devel-0.1.9998 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/automake-1.11 - found
===>   kBuild-devel-0.1.9998 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/autoconf-2.68 - found
===>  Configuring for kBuild-devel-0.1.9998
===>  Building for kBuild-devel-0.1.9998
cd /usr/ports/devel/kBuild-devel/work/kBuild-0.1.9998 && /usr/bin/env ACLOCAL=/usr/local/bin/aclocal-1.11
  AUTOMAKE=/usr/local/bin/automake-1.11  AUTORECONF=/usr/local/bin/autoreconf-2.68  AUTOPOINT=true ./kBuild/env.sh
 --full
 gmake -f bootstrap.gmk
./kBuild/env.sh: warning: The bin directory for this platform doesn't exist.
 (/usr/ports/devel/kBuild-devel/work/kBuild-0.1.9998/kBuild/bin/freebsd.amd64/)
./kBuild/env.sh: info: Executing command: gmake -f bootstrap.gmk
mkdir -p /usr/ports/devel/kBuild-devel/work/kBuild-0.1.9998/out/freebsd.amd64/release/bootstrap/kmk
cd /usr/ports/devel/kBuild-devel/work/kBuild-0.1.9998/src/kmk && autoreconf -i -v
autoreconf: not found
gmake: *** [/usr/ports/devel/kBuild-devel/work/kBuild-0.1.9998/out/freebsd.amd64/release/bootstrap/kmk/ts-autoreconf]
 Error 127
./kBuild/env.sh: info: rc=2: gmake -f bootstrap.gmk
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/kBuild-devel.

===>>> make failed for devel/kBuild-devel
===>>> Aborting update

Terminated
```

I couldn't find anything on this.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 28, 2012)

```
% pkg_info -W /usr/local/bin/autoreconf
/usr/local/bin/autoreconf was installed by package autoconf-wrapper-20101119
```

Also see 20120221 in /usr/ports/UPDATING.


----------



## bbzz (Apr 28, 2012)

I did.

I reinstalled all packages from the host, to the jail on the same machine, but it seems there is an issue when this is run inside a jail. If run on the host system, it*'*s fine. If in a jail, it can't find the symlink even though it*'*s there. Happened again with autom4te, which led me to this conclusion.


----------

